# Can one "earball" a BFD setup?



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

I have a BFD, (1124p) but my RS SPL meter is 110 miles away.
anything I could do to "guess at it" with a sweep test?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I don't think so. You really need a way to get the measured info into REW.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No way with a sweep test. It would have to be done with music, and you’d have to have an ear finely tuned enough to recognize a peak or depression, and whereabouts in the frequency spectrum it is. Even then, it would only be a rough adjustment. An analog parametric is much more suitable for an “earball” adjustment than the BFD is, because you can sweep the frequency knob to “fish” for the exact location of the problem you’re hearing.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

